

Seo Server – allows GoogleBot to crawl your Javascript built websites - djensen47
http://seo.apiengine.io/

======
djensen47
The website says it is "not released yet" but the concept seems quite
straightforward. It uses PhantomJS to render the complete page and return it
to GoogleBot.

The only issue I could see with this are slow response times because Google
penalizes sites for being "slow." But definitely something to keep an eye on
and/or contribute to.

